# "Nachziehen" von Lichtquellen bei Fotos (Picture inside)



## offset (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
 ich kenne mich mit Fotografie nicht besonders gut aus und frage eigentlich nur aus Interesse.
Aus diesem Grund fällt mir dazu auch kein Fachbegriff ein. Ich würde gern wissen, wie man das "Nachziehen" von Lichtquellen erreichen kann. Oder ob dies schon automatisch beim fotografieren passiert.

Damit Ihr Euch vorstellen könnt, was ich meine, habe ich hier ein Beispiel-Bild (Siehe Anhang).

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Vitalis (22. Dezember 2003)

Sowas erreichst Du, indem Du nachts oder kurz vor Dunkelheitseinbruch vorbeifahrende Autos oder andere sich bewegende Gegenstände mit Lichtquellen fotografierst. 

Du mußt dabei ein Stativ und eine lange Belichtungszeit benutzen, z.B. 15 oder 30 Sekunden. In dieser Zeit fahren Autos vorbei und hinterlassen eine Lichtspur, die von den Leuchten des Auto stammt. Das Auto selber ist aber zu dunkel und erscheint deshalb nicht auf dem fertigen Foto. Die Kamera darf sich natürlich kein bißchen bewegen! So einfach läuft das eigentlich


----------



## offset (22. Dezember 2003)

Danke. 
Kann man sowas irgendwo nachlesen? Gibt es dazu Bücher/Tutorials? Kennst du den Fachbegriff? Gibt es überhaupt einen?

Edit: Ok, meine restlichen Fragen haben sich erledigt. Danke dir noch einmal!


----------



## Vitalis (22. Dezember 2003)

Den Fachbegriff dafür? Z.B. Langzeitbelichtung bei Nacht, Nachtaufnahmen...

Schau Dir mal in dieser Linksammlung um: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials21566.html

Da findest Du u.a. das:

http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/cont_index.php3
http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/classiccourse/9805/cont_index.php3
http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/classiccourse/9908/cont_index.php3

Auch wenn dort nicht konkret auf Lichtspuren eingegangen wird, ist es doch alles das gleiche.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## t0ny (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Alternative für Digitalkameras?


----------



## Vitalis (22. Dezember 2003)

Wie Alternative?... Bei Digitalkameras funktioniert das ganz genauso, vorausgesetzt die Digicam kennt lange Belichtungszeiten. Wenn Du eine günstige Einsteiger-Kamera hast, die das nicht beherrscht, kann man da eigentlich nichts machen. Es sei denn irgendeinen Filter vor die Linse setzen, der extrem viel Licht schluckt. Ob das aber realistisch ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht


----------



## t0ny (22. Dezember 2003)

OK, das wollte ich doch eigentlich nur hören. Und du liegst da mit Billigcam goldrichtig  . Aber dann kann man das halt mit Digicams vergessen.


----------



## JojoS (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von t0ny _
> * Aber dann kann man das halt mit Digicams vergessen. *


Ich glaube Du hast ihn noch nicht ganz verstanden. Es ist ganz egal ob Digital oder analog. Wenn eine längere Belichtunszeit manuell einstellbar ist, kann man das auch machen.
Die Meisten Digitalkammeras haben ein Menü in dem auch die Belichtungszeiteinstellung zu finden ist.


----------



## t0ny (7. Januar 2004)

@JojoS
Ich habe ihn nicht falsch verstanden, ich habe mich nur falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass man das dann mit meiner Digicam vergessen kann, denn von wegen manuell großartig was einstellen, ist einfach nicht drin... leider.


----------

